# CDA/CDAI Ottawa Conference on Defence and Security 2014 20–21 February 2014



## MarkOttawa (21 Feb 2014)

Relevant twitter feeds:

#TheOC2014
@CDAInstitute

Agenda and speakers:



> Day 1 – Thursday, 20 February 2014
> “The shifting theatres of Canada’s engagement: Asia-​Pacific-​Indian Ocean”
> 
> The day’s events are held in collaboration with the Centre for International Governance Innovation (CIGI).
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## observor 69 (22 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the link Mark. Very interesting.


----------

